# Where is the best place to live in Spain?



## Will&Nell

Hello,

Myself Will 36yo professional guy, and my partner Nell 26yo professional girl are looking at relocating to Spain. We will rent first and then buy once we figure out the best place for us to live.

We are both from Australia, but now live in Aberdeen, United Kingdom. We have our own online business and can work from home. Although we will be travelling back to the UK both Aberdeen and London frequently for business. We may also look at opening a business in Spain down the track.

So we need to be near an international airport, but we also want to live in a vibrant Spanish location that offers shopping, beaches, country-side and the finer things in life if needed.

We don't want to live in a full on tourist town, but we also don't want to live in an isolated and boring location. We're really looking for a fun, safe and balanced mixture of professionals, tourists, families and retirees. We would like a mixture of both expats and locals if possible.

So my question is where is the best place to live in and enjoy Spain?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sirtravelot

Will&Nell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Myself Will 36yo professional guy, and my partner Nell 26yo professional girl are looking at relocating to Spain. We will rent first and then buy once we figure out the best place for us to live.
> 
> We are both from Australia, but now live in Aberdeen, United Kingdom. We have our own online business and can work from home. Although we will be travelling back to the UK both Aberdeen and London frequently for business. We may also look at opening a business in Spain down the track.
> 
> So we need to be near an international airport, but we also want to live in a vibrant Spanish location that offers shopping, beaches, country-side and the finer things in life if needed.
> 
> We don't want to live in a full on tourist town, but we also don't want to live in an isolated and boring location. We're really looking for a fun, safe and balanced mixture of professionals, tourists, families and retirees. We would like a mixture of both expats and locals if possible.
> 
> So my question is where is the best place to live in and enjoy Spain?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I'm still searching for my area that ticks the boxes, but at the moment I'm leaning more towards Mallorca than Alicante. Both are an upgrade from rainy Scotland though, in my opinion.


----------



## Megsmum

cant help you because we want the exact opposite.....

good luck


----------



## xabiaxica

Will&Nell said:


> Hello,
> 
> Myself Will 36yo professional guy, and my partner Nell 26yo professional girl are looking at relocating to Spain. We will rent first and then buy once we figure out the best place for us to live.
> 
> We are both from Australia, but now live in Aberdeen, United Kingdom. We have our own online business and can work from home. Although we will be travelling back to the UK both Aberdeen and London frequently for business. We may also look at opening a business in Spain down the track.
> 
> So we need to be near an international airport, but we also want to live in a vibrant Spanish location that offers shopping, beaches, country-side and the finer things in life if needed.
> 
> We don't want to live in a full on tourist town, but we also don't want to live in an isolated and boring location. We're really looking for a fun, safe and balanced mixture of professionals, tourists, families and retirees. We would like a mixture of both expats and locals if possible.
> 
> So my question is where is the best place to live in and enjoy Spain?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


look no further...

halfway between Alicante & Valencia airports - lots of different nationalities, lots of beaches, 'in the country' within a few minutes, families, retirees, young singles - I think you wrote your requirements with this place in mind....

Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


----------



## Pesky Wesky

try looking here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/153871-best-place-me-live.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/152857-where-should-we-live.html


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> look no further...
> 
> halfway between Alicante & Valencia airports - lots of different nationalities, lots of beaches, 'in the country' within a few minutes, families, retirees, young singles - I think you wrote your requirements with this place in mind....
> 
> Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


I seriously wished we had holiday'd in the north of Alicante, not the south. Will&Nell - DO NOT BOTHER checking out the south. You're too young!

Next week we're gonna check out Calpe, Denia and Xabia. I can. Not. Wait.


----------

